# [NETBEANS 5.0] JDialog Form?



## Snape (24. Apr 2006)

Moin,
bin ich blind, gibt es das nicht oder nur mit Trick? Eine neue JFrame Form und JPanel Form kann man anlegen und schön im GUI-Builder gestalten, aber von JDialog weit und breit keine Spur. Weiß jemand, wie ich auch einen JDialog bequem mit dem GUI-Builder gestalten kann?

TIA


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Apr 2006)

Den JDialog findest du innerhalb der Palette unter Swing.


----------



## Snape (24. Apr 2006)

Moin,
ab in den Chat mit Dir! 
Die Palette ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber die meine ich natürlich nicht, sondern beim Klick mit rechte Maustaste auf ein Package kann man doch wählen
New -> 
File / Folder
JFrame Form
Java Class
Java Package
Java Interface
JPanel Form
Web Service Client

Mit JFrame Form und JPanel Form kann man die GUI schön zusammen klicken. 
Aber wo gibt es dort eine JDialog Form?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Apr 2006)

Guck mal unter
File -> New File -> Java GUI Forms


----------



## Snape (24. Apr 2006)

OK, da ist es in der Tat, thx.
(Auch wenn ich es mir im Kontextmenü wünsche )


----------

